# What site is trustworthy and fast at shipping to the UK?



## Alex6505 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

First post here, but I have several friends/family members that want a flashcard for their 3ds/dsi for xmas. Before I use to use www.r4i-shopper.co.uk but now they don't even reply to any emails. Also it seem to be increasingly difficult to get them here in the UK. I've had a look around and it seems that zhuzhuchina is recommended, for DSTWO they seem like the cheapest but they say 2/3 weeks waiting time, these people want them before xmas and want me to set them up so it might be cutting it a bit fine time wise. Can anyone comment on zhuzhu's shipping to the UK? The other site I found was: 

http://www.uk-memory-cards.co.uk/Supercard-DSTWO-DSI-DSI-XL/View-all-products.html

However, they are quite expensive, an I haven't found any news of them on this site so understandably a bit weary. Also at first the money will come out of my account, so will be at least $100 (£60)+ and don't fancy being scammed out of that amount at this time of year..

Any help would be great!


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

www.realhotstuff.com.
Although they are US based.
They are really great. Free shipping too!


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 26, 2012)

I have used http://www.cheapr4i.com/ on a couple of occassions without any problems.

This was a few months ago.


----------



## Alex6505 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks bud, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 26, 2012)

My 1st order was next day delivery, my 2nd took 5 days.

I am only telling you my experience using them, i am not recommending them to you, that will be your decision due to how much you are going to spend.


----------



## PsyBlade (Nov 27, 2012)

damnit
To UK they ship from UK but to the rest of europe only from HK.
(Im looking for EU -> germany)


----------



## Alex6505 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just checking out cheapr4i, I'm unsure on the payment system they use, can anyone else comment on this site? The payment system is Payworks, but when I type in their website it says "this is web1" :/.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 28, 2012)

If i was you i would purchase just the 1 cart first to be sure, it's been a while since i purchased from there.

Oh....use this code for a discount if you end up using them, ilove3ds

EDIT: I know i had recommended them to other members, here's one of those threads http://gbatemp.net/threads/cheapr4i-com-legit.325852/


----------

